# GDB follow-fork



## pietrasm (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

I found a patch on FreeBSD mailing list implementing follow-fork funcionality for GDB on FreeBSD. There it is:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-toolchain/2012-April/000394.html

Are there any chances that I will be included in next FreeBSD releases? Is there any place where I can track progress of merging it into the system?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually, part of the forks functionality was added both in kernel and GDB. Now, GDB works without PT_FOLLOW_EXEC switch because are implementing it. The detach-on-fork mode was added in GDB 6.5 but it only works on Linux and is not implemented on FreeBSD.

There are several mailing lists for discussions about GDB development, GDB announcements, GDB bug reports and GDB patches.


----------

